

Entrepreneurs can change the world - grep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6MhAwQ64c0&feature=player_embedded

======
kloncks
I remember first watching this and being scared. Scared of one day forgetting
the last quote in this amazing video:

"Remember when you were a kid, when everything was within your reach, and then
say to yourself quitely and with determination, it still is."

I'm 20 today and still think that. But my greatest fear is one day losing
sight of that because of a "normal" work or life or family commitment.

Amazing video though, mate. Thanks for sharing.

